# 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod?



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

i have a 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo.
what do i need to buy from enfig to connect my ipod to the stereo without losing any other functionality of the stereo/cd changer?
can i install this myself? where can i find out how to do this, specifically, how to get the stereo out?
thanks.
njf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? (njf520)*

is the ability to be able to control the ipod from the radio important to you?


----------



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? ([email protected])*

not particularly, john.
as always, it is a cost/benefit analysis. so, i guess i'd love to hear both options.
as important as what i need to buy to do it is how to do it and how difficult is it for someone who has never taken a stereo out of a car.
thanks and please let me know what other info you need from me.
i appreciate the help.
njf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? (njf520)*

to keep the cd changer and add an ipod interface with radio controls it gets a bit expensive
 The Dension lets you keep the cdc ahnger and control the ipd from the radio
a more cost effective option would be the combination of these parts
you'll need to make a few simple wiring connections but you'll be able to keep your cd changer and add an ipod
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+ 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








just connect the same colored wires on the harnesses and plug into the radio
use these to get the radio out
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? ([email protected])*

yeah, i like that second option better.








so, i buy all the parts listed (seems like cost will be about $145 or so).
and it is something i can do myself, yes?
njf


----------



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? ([email protected])*

btw, does this all connect behind the stereo or do i need to run anything back to the CD changer?
also, does the cable that i connect to the ipod itself come through the glovebox or somewhere else?
thanks!
njf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? (njf520)*

all the parts listed above connect behind the radio
the install is pretty easy you should have no problem with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
depending on where you like to have the ipod located you can run the wire differently, although most people choose to run it to their glove box, or to the passenger's under dash area


----------



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? ([email protected])*

thanks, i just placed the order.
do the parts come with instructions? if not, can you point me to some step-by-step instructions?
thanks!
njf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001 Jetta glx vr6, 6-disc changer in trunk, 2" stereo - what to buy to use ipod? (njf520)*

the parts don't come with exact instructions, 
I'll give you a quick run through, if you have any questions you can contact me on here, or via phone
1: use radio tools to remove radio
2: disconnect radio power and cd changer connections
3: connect radio power tap in harness to both car and radio 
4: connect the soundgate switcher to both a radio and cd changer harness
5: connect like colored wired to power the soundgate part and blitzsafe part to the power tape in harness 
6: run ipod cable and audio switch to where you desire
7: place componets and haress in dashboard (behind the radio to the passenger side is typicaly the best spot
8: slide radio back into dash


----------

